# Anyone from Southern Cali??



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey people wasup. I am looking for Nissan owners (specifically sentra owners) who wouldnt mind cruisin around and show the Honda/Acura owners wasup. I live in South El Monte (626 area code) and was just wondering how many people from around here wouldnt mind doing this sometime


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Chris you should join SO Cal SERCA


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How do I join?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*serca*

http://www.serca.org/socal/

It doesn't matter if you have an SE-R or not....


drop a line to Carlos...he runs the local so cal chapter...

"Carlos Gutierrez" 

[email protected]


Tell him I sent you..

Michael Young


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey tekno kid..

ill join ya..i liev about 20 minutes away from south el monte..


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah id be up for a cruise anytime. I'll stand out a bit with that large dent on my passenger side though, haha


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

*SD/SoCal: Mini-Meet Friday, June 21*

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=127840
http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43135
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?&threadid=27932
http://www.club240.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=901


----------



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

I wouldn't mind doing that. I live in L.A.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

sup people,
i live in la..but head out to santa monica & pomona all the time..
ive been to the SER dyno meets b4..it was pretty cool...btw i have a maxima.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well as we said b4 it is a GA16 meet but it is open to everyone so dont worry about having an Altima. The more the merrier.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Well as we said b4 it is a GA16 meet but it is open to everyone so dont worry about having an Altima. The more the merrier. *


 Yup! The more the merrier. We would love to see some Altimas, Maximas, and whatever else there...its open to all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

IM IN SAN BERNARDINO


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

IM IN SAN BERNARDINO, HIT ME UP WHEN . NE 1 ELSE IN 909?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey...I go to Cal State San Bernardino and I live in Moreno Valley. What color is your car and what exterior stuff have to done to it. I see quite a few nissans around San Bernardino lately.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm in the 909! If any of you guys want to hang out for a bit on Sunday, I'm gonna be working on my radiator hoses and flush if you wanna come wrench for a while. I'm gonna start pretty early because I need to be done by 4:00.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

can you make it Aug 2nd?

and also i would like to join you. i might need directions and a number or at least an address.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

my car is white , droped on 15" black star rims w/ a polished lip,and exhaust. i never seen another car like mines so if u c it its me


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

coo martin where u at i might b able 2 swing by and chill. coo cause i need 2 change my driver side axle


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

can you fix my altezzas for me martin... they got water in them and are all fogged up. me and Teknokid tried tinkering with it but didnt know how 2.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

My bad guys, I didn't have a chance to get on the internet and check your replys out. I didn't even get a chance to work on my car. But I have to do a lot of stuff to my car before the track day on the 28th. So I'll be home around 4:00 all this week. If you guys need any help PM me or e-mail me off list.

Martin
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

DOES NE 1 KNOW HOW 2 PUT THE TIMIMG AT 17*? I TRYED BUT I COULDNT FIGURE IT OUT


----------

